# It Was A Great Place To Visit But....



## Davey Jones (Jul 13, 2014)

Ive been to this Atlantic City Boardwalk several times,its  was a beautiful place before all the casinos came,now they are all leaving.

http://www.pressofatlanticcity.com/...a-09d4-11e4-81ef-001a4bcf887a.html?mode=story



> *Trump Plaza owners confirm plan to close in September*
> 
> One in four people employed by Atlantic City’s faltering casino industry could lose their jobs by this fall as the owners of Trump Plaza Hotel and Casino confirmed Saturday that it could join three other properties in closing if a buyer is not found.


----------



## Elyzabeth (Jul 13, 2014)

Good grief, do  you perhaps live in a time warp of some sort?

The casinos have been  there for over 50 years...?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 13, 2014)

I think the casinos first came into town in 1978. I remember going to AC with my friends back in '75 and I don't recall any casinos being there - just the little restaurants, salt water taffy stands and (I think it was) a Ripley's Believe It Or Not museum. 

When I first went to the casinos it was in 1980 and they were still looking good and drawing the crowds, but already the crime was on the increase. You couldn't walk anywhere but directly on the boardwalk without taking your life into your hands, even with the police being all over. 

Then there were just too _many_ casinos, and with the fall of the economy they fell too. Too big, too fast, too greedy - should be a lesson for the future.


----------



## MrJim (Jul 13, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> Ive been to this Atlantic City Boardwalk several times,its  was a beautiful place before all the casinos came,now they are all leaving.
> 
> http://www.pressofatlanticcity.com/...a-09d4-11e4-81ef-001a4bcf887a.html?mode=story



If you want to do a little visual reminiscing while watching a really good movie, check out one called The King of Marvin Gardens.

Stars a young Jack Nicholson, Bruce Dern & Ellen Burstyn.

It was filmed on location in Atlantic City in the early 70's right before they began tearing the old resorts down.

It is actually considered to be a valuable architectural record of the area.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_King_of_Marvin_Gardens


----------



## chic (Jul 15, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I think the casinos first came into town in 1978. I remember going to AC with my friends back in '75 and I don't recall any casinos being there - just the little restaurants, salt water taffy stands and (I think it was) a Ripley's Believe It Or Not museum.
> 
> When I first went to the casinos it was in 1980 and they were still looking good and drawing the crowds, but already the crime was on the increase. You couldn't walk anywhere but directly on the boardwalk without taking your life into your hands, even with the police being all over.
> 
> Then there were just too _many_ casinos, and with the fall of the economy they fell too. Too big, too fast, too greedy - should be a lesson for the future.



Ah.. salt water taffy. The quickest way on earth to suck out a filling.


----------



## oldman (Jul 15, 2014)

Yes, it is a sad sight. I live about 3-4 hours away from AC and have been there several times. My wife and I went together, but for different reasons. She liked to play the slots and I went to see the shows, which have all but disappeared. 

When the surrounding states of Pennsylvania and Delaware built their own casinos, that took away millions of gamblers from AC. After all, why spend your money in another state where you weren't going to realize any money? 

Here in PA, we were told that when and if the state legislature would vote in gambling, our real estate taxes would go down and the exact opposite has happened. It was all another grand plan by big business and the politicians to rip off the public sector and steal our money while they lined their pockets. 

And, and, the WORSE of all things that have happened is that we, the residents of the Commonwealth, don't seem to mind. I mean, if we do, why aren't we calling these greedy bastards out? (Sorry for the rant. I sometimes get excited over this issue.) 

If you don't mind a little vulgar language, check out this video by George Carlin. It is meant to be funny, but in actuality, it has a lot of truth to it.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 15, 2014)

oldman said:


> ... And, and, the WORSE of all things that have happened is that we, the residents of the Commonwealth, don't seem to mind. I mean, if we do, why aren't we calling these greedy bastards out? (Sorry for the rant. I sometimes get excited over this issue.) ...



Just one of the many reasons I want to get away from PA.

... but hey, we're helping the Mohegans with those casinos, right?  

I haven't been to Pocono Downs yet, even though it's only about 10 minutes from my house. Just no interest in horses, slots or over-priced food and clothing.


----------



## oldman (Jul 15, 2014)

I have been to Hollywood Casino, which is just north of Harrisburg and also Parx, which is in the Philly area. Here in PA, we were informed by the news media that PA takes in more slot money than Las Vegas. I don't know if there is any truth to this, but I will Google it and find out, maybe.

Even in Florida, the Seminoles 'control' all of the casinos. I tell you what..this is nothing but a racket. They used to arrest the mobs for doing the exact things that the states are doing now with lottery tickets and casinos. I remember when my Dad would play the numbers at his place of work. It was much like the Daily Number with the lottery. And the Seminoles, I'll bet they have taken in enough money by now with all of the money that they have taken in from all of their casinos that they could send each Indian child to Harvard for four years. (Probably being a bit facetious, but you get the idea.) 

 Maybe the politicians learned "how to" from the mobs because they were very successful at making lots and lots of money with gambling. I mean, look at Las Vegas. Enough said!


----------



## Davey Jones (Jul 15, 2014)

*re:this is nothing but a racket.
*
 And a very successful one at that,wish I could do it.


----------



## MrJim (Jul 15, 2014)

I believe most of what Carlin said in that clip, but I don't think corporate ownership of this country is quite as total & complete as he claimed it to be.

Not yet, anyway. 

Probably where we're heading, though.


----------

